# Finnish Open 2013



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 2, 2013)

http://speedcubing.dy.fi/finnish-open/2013/english/


----------



## Username (Oct 2, 2013)

Registered!
Doing everything (even sqwan an ft lol)


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 2, 2013)

CLOCK!!!!!!!11!!!!1!!1!!


----------



## Username (Oct 2, 2013)

Posting goals after Estonian Open


----------



## windhero (Oct 7, 2013)

Registered, this will by my first competition 

I suppose my goals are averages sub 20 for 3x3, sub 1:10 for 4x4 and sub 2:45 for 5x5. I'm getting a std deviation of like 15-20 seconds with the 5x5, still need to learn a lot.
I'll be getting my witwo v1 soon but I still suck too much at 2x2 to enter a competition.


----------



## Username (Oct 7, 2013)

windhero said:


> Registered, this will by my first competition
> 
> I suppose my goals are averages sub 20 for 3x3, sub 1:10 for 4x4 and sub 2:45 for 5x5. I'm getting a std deviation of like 15-20 seconds with the 5x5, still need to learn a lot.
> I'll be getting my witwo v1 soon but I still suck too much at 2x2 to enter a competition.




Awesome! Can't wait to meet you and try out your cubes! They seem amazing


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 7, 2013)

windhero said:


> Registered, this will by my first competition
> 
> I suppose my goals are averages sub 20 for 3x3, sub 1:10 for 4x4 and sub 2:45 for 5x5. I'm getting a std deviation of like 15-20 seconds with the 5x5, still need to learn a lot.
> I'll be getting my witwo v1 soon but I still suck too much at 2x2 to enter a competition.



You should do clock.


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 9, 2013)

Goals:

Event: single/average
2x2: gj/gj
3x3: gj/gj
4x4: bj/bj
5x5: gj/gj
6x6: gj/gj
7x7: gj/gj
OH: gj/gj
WF: bj/bj
FMC: gj
Pyra: gj/gj
Mega: bj/bj
Clock: gj/gj


----------



## Username (Oct 9, 2013)

Event: single/average
2x2: lolsingle if lolscramble/NR
*3x3: Sub 10/Sub 11*
4x4: Sub 50/Official PB
5x5: Don't care
6x6: Meh
7x7: sub 5:40/sub 6
OH: sub 20/sub 24
WF: Don't DNF
FMC: lol
Pyra: Single is stupid, lolscramble if possible/NR
Mega: Mega is stupid
Clock: Sub 10/Sub 11
3BLD: Don't really care
Multi: 100% (Going to do über safety 5 cubes or something)
Square 1: Sub40/Sub45


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 14, 2013)

Actual goals:

Event: single/average
2x2: gjscramble NR/NR
3x3: sub-11/low 13
4x4: bj/bj
5x5: PB/PB
6x6: 3:10 or something/3:15 or something
7x7: sub-5/sub-5:10
OH: sub-17.06/sub-Kim
WF: lol/lol
FMC: sub-40
Pyra: PB/sub-Paavilainen, gjscrambles pree
Mega: PB/sub-2
Clock: Top-10 world ranking/sub-8


----------



## windhero (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got fed up waiting and rush process ordered a primary colour WeiSu with half brights from thecubicle.us, so I might be able to show that around next week


----------



## Username (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay comp tomorrow!

I'm pretty much failing 3x3 today (and two days before too). Hopefully I won't fail at comp.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

Do I need to be there for the registration or is the pre-registration online enough? I wont be doing any events before 13:20 tomorrow (4x4 and 5x5 only).


----------



## Username (Nov 4, 2013)

Results!


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 4, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> Actual goals:
> 
> Event: single/average
> 2x2: gjscramble NR/NR
> ...



Event: single/average
2x2: nope/lolno
3x3: nope/ye
4x4: ye/ye
5x5: lolno/lolno
6x6: ye/nope
7x7: nope/nope
OH: nope/Kim dosed too much gj
WF: ye/ye
FMC: lolno
Pyra: ye/nope
Mega: I quit mega/I quit mega
Clock: *YES, SO MUCH YES!!!*/nope


----------

